# All the CM9 Builds and Nightlies what are your experience with them and what are your fav's



## griz.droidx (Jun 29, 2011)

I have tried Gummy 1.0.0.2 and 1.20, AOKP, b14, m5, and now I'm on b38 and loving it. I also love DarkICE which I loved but was beginning to get dataed compared to the rest. I've had excellent results on almost all of those But Prefer in order BlackICE (when its upgraded), AOKP, and then Gummy. But I've tried any of the gummy nightlies or the one from the guy who does the BoostedASS2 gov.. That might have to happen soon just so I can check progress on how things are improving.

What do you guys recommend for anyone looking for a good CM9 rom? And why? The reason I like AOKP and BlackICE are the customizations that I never saw in Gummy, granted, Grummy is a good rom, I don't wanna start a flame war. Please include battery life examples too, along with how much you used your phone during that time, and how much display time you had, what apps you have syncing, and if you're UC/OC/UC. If you do UC/Uv/OC then what clocks are you using and why, and which governor.you're using any why. Just remember different strokes for different folks, I know for example that boostedASS2 works great for me on some roms but not so well on other's can I have no idea why. When I can't smoke(use boostedASS2), I usually use InteractiveX, or SmartASS2.

Because we owe thanks to every dev who builds and works on rom's for our aging device. Since the dev's are great about sharing their fixes, we all benefit no matter which rom we use.

So even though I have my preferenees, I know that without all the other teams/devs, Things on my favorite rom may not work as good if the dev's didn't collaberate.

We are indebted to all the dev's builders, and community. This has tto be the best community I've encountered. I used to hang around another X forum and many of the users there are the same ones i see on here. So I'm not knocking any forum. The more the merrier.

I may finally give CM7 a break for a while. But I'm sure I'll end up frustrated because I want this or that to work and will only be able to get it from the GB CM7f from POOkA/REVNUMBERS or from WIZ's MIUI GB. We really owe a lot to those guys for the sometiems thanksless time they invest in getting the X where it's at today.

Look at CM7 and MIUI GB. Who would have imagined that HDMI would have ever worked? I know that 6-12 months ago it seemed there was no hope, but thanks to the community we have fully functioning 2nd init roms. That says a lot as far as how far they've come.

I only hope that if I ever get another phone (thinking about the s3) right now, even though it's not as big as I'd like it to be. I'd love to see a screen as big as the one on the Note. Since I never get on my actual PC for anything except to sue it as a media station. I used to be a distro hopper always putting on the latest and greatest distro out there to see what's new.. Now I'm a rom hopper. Thansk a lot guys. Dang gone it. LOL

I know I got way off topic. But please really I'd love to see a few posts about the newer CM9 builds availabel RIGHT NOW. and why your're using them. What are the advantages and disadvantages to your rom picks.

Maybe in the future some total newb can use this to help them decide what's best for them. That's my goal anyway. To have a place to list pro's and con's of CM8 roms without people downing other's projects. And if that happens, and really its uncalled for,) I hope one of the Rootz Godz will step in and edit the bs out of their post.

have a nice weekend guys.

griz


----------

